# Shipping to Germany (Berlin) - advice sought.



## xappa (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm looking for inexpensive shipping companies to transport personal effects, between 1 and 2 cubic metres, in self packed boxes from Japan to Berlin. 

There appears to be two options, either door-door, or door-port (Bremen, Hamberg?). Perhaps door-port would be more economical, but need advice about costs. Also are the formalities straightforward, and what proof of German address is needed, please.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I suspect that door-port would require you to arrange for customs clearance - a procedure which is not exactly free of costs. And then, of course, you'd have the additional costs of getting your stuff from the port to your door yourself.

The main proof of address would be your Anmeldung (i.e. registration in your town of residence) but you would also probably need to show your visa, residence permit or other proof of your legal residence in Germany. Assuming you have British nationality and would be arriving before March, 2019, the Anmeldung would probably do - though they might request some proof of when you arrived from Japan. There is a limit on how long you have to bring in your personal effects after your arrival in Germany.

Personally, I'd pay the extra shipping costs to have the shipper responsible for the customs clearance. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

it 's nearly impossible to send goods from non EU-countries without customs clearing.
So best you can do is getting in contact with a local agent for intl. shipments. He can arrange container shipment by consolidated cargo. 
In Germany you can pick up your goods at customs. Be sure that the goods a declared as moving goods to be tax free. Only personal goods, no plants, no meat, milk products, protected animals or skins etc. Drugs and / or chemicals will be confiscated...for the rest you can think of. Customs dogs are top fit.. Reckon that it takes some weeks, meanwhile you can do your registration.


----------

